# My Zorro Zoysia



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Hello All,

I'm a long-time lurker. Wanted to post and introduce my lawn/self. I grew up in the Rocky Mountains enjoying beautiful KBG. Moved to Houston out of school and was appalled by the St. Augustine in my lawn. I struggled with it for a few years (fungus problems, weeds, etc.) and finally made a change this Spring. I went for Zorro Zoysia, and I love it! I think I might prefer it to KBG! I've only had it for a few months so we'll see what I think of Dormancy. I've been cutting it with a Fiskars push reel and it's been fine. I just got a greens mower on Ebay so I'm excited to figure that out. This site (and that other one) were super helpful in my preparations and answering questions so thanks everyone. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

Yard looks beautiful, congrats on the Greens Mower.

Keep us updated on your experience, we don't have many Zoysia/Greens Mower members.

How big is the lawn? What greens Mower did you purchase?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome! Glad you're here!


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks! The lawn is only 500 sf currently. It's about to be 1500. I'm currently working on renovating the front/side now.
I purchased Iriasj2009's JD 180b...exactly the kind of thing I wanted. I had my eye out for Mcclane's and True cuts, something with a higher HOC, but I'm excited to get it into shape for a greensmower. I really like the look at around 1" so I'll take the greens mower as high as it'll go and see what happens. If anyone has any tips I'd be very open to hearing them


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Going all in on zorro (other 1000 ft)?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

I think I will stick with Zorro for the other 1000. I debated trying out Zeon, but I really just have no complaints with Zorro so I'll probably stick with it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't know that i've seen first hand Zorro but it appears to be almost identical to zeon. You see any L1F zoysia out there ? seen some crazy images @ Bluejack National.

general advice is - Thall shall not violate 1/3 rule (lower you go, leveling is paramount); if you want it shorter, ease into over time. 
keep the blades sharp - zoysia's blade tinsel strength is high and you know there is a lot density; dull or out of wack reel / bedknife set up > it won't tolerate it well
stay vigilant on fungus' :thumbup:


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Never seen L1F, but I've heard about it. The Carlton Woods Fazio course not too far from me has Zeon. It did seem very similar to Zorro.

I am worried about the undulations I have. I'm definitely going to start high. I'll post some pics of my first attempts... good or bad.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

First attempt with my new(to me) JD 180b. I noticed a huge difference in cut cleanliness compared to my fiskars, and the groomers did a great job cutting more grass. I think my HOC is just over 1". There's some work I want to do to the JD that I'll post over in the equip section in the next few weeks. I'm going to try to get below an inch as well but I'll wait until my reel is cutting paper clean


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> First attempt with my new(to me) JD 180b. I noticed a huge difference in cut cleanliness compared to my fiskars, and the groomers did a great job cutting more grass. I think my HOC is just over 1". There's some work I want to do the the JD that I'll post over in the equip section in the next few weeks. I'm going to try to get below an inch as well but I'll wait until my reel is cutting paper clean


How was it to maneuver in that tight space?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Haha maneuvering was interesting... it really wasn't bad, but it'll be much better once I hack the transport axle like I've seen done in the other JD posts. Is there no way to remove that without cutting it like I've seen done on the Toro's?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Pulled out my Fiskars today since I'm working on the JD. This Zorro was planted in May and it blows me away how it just keeps getting thicker. It's like a rug!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Im not surprised. Grooming 1 mo is a nice option to have.

Is that front or back?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

That's the back yard. The front is being prepped for the same treatment


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> Pulled out my Fiskars today since I'm working on the JD. This Zorro was planted in May and it blows me away how it just keeps getting thicker. It's like a rug!


Awesome! You should post a close up for us . Would you say that the areas that get the least amount of sun are thicker, the same, or seem thinner since you've sodded?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> That's the back yard. The front is being prepped for the same treatment


What's the Builder choice (cheapest) sod around you? St Aug? Zorro should have great curb appeal.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the back yard. The front is being prepped for the same treatment
> ...


It's St Augustine, probably half the price of the nice looking zoysias.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Yeah the St. Augustine is terrible. We had a lot of flooding last year and just about everyone is dealing with some nasty fungi.

Here's a closeup of the Zorro with a piece of St Augustine for comparison.



The side yard gets very little sun and the Zorro is holding up just about as well as the St Augustine did. It's definitely not as thick as the back with full sun, but it doesn't appear to be getting thinner either.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow, that looks awesome!!!! I'm sold on zoysia now!! I want to get some to fill the shaded areas in my backyard. I think it will blend decent with my tifway 419.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> Yeah the St. Augustine is terrible. We had a lot of flooding last year and just about everyone is dealing with some nasty fungi.
> 
> Here's a closeup of the Zorro with a piece of St Augustine for comparison.
> 
> ...


Wow that second pic amazes me!looks like u laid down carpet!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> The side yard gets very little sun and the Zorro is holding up just about as well as the St Augustine did. It's definitely not as thick as the back with full sun, but it doesn't appear to be getting thinner either.


Wow, that's tight - any idea on when it gets some love (sun) ? is that an area for the fiskars only?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Honestly I need to figure out the exact amounts of sun it gets. I paid attention one weekend and it seemed like the worst spot got 3 hrs mid-day.

I got the front wrapped up today


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks very soft! I wager, some neighbors follow suit after they see etc


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Is that leftover in #2?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Haha we'll see about the neighbors. They all think I'm crazy pushing that fiskars around in the Houston heat.... they don't understand.

Yes those are the leftovers. Irias is picking them up tomorrow I'm guessing for his backyard project.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> Haha we'll see about the neighbors. They all think I'm crazy pushing that fiskars around in the Houston heat.... they don't understand.
> 
> Yes those are the leftovers. Irias is picking them up tomorrow I'm guessing for his backyard project.


Yup it's all mine haha


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't wait to see the front after it's rooted and growing!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Going to look great!!! I want to buy some up here in Fort Worth for my backyard to do the corners under trees and one side of my house that's mostly shaded. Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Got my JD 180b back today. New bedknife and spin grind and this thing feels brand new!



I tested it out on my Backyard Zorro and brought the HOC down to .5". It really didn't scalp too much. My plan is to maintain at .75" the rest of the season.



The front yard is doing great. It greened up in like 3 days. I laid the sod on 8/19, and on 8/24 I had some nice root action going on under a piece I pulled up. This is looking like it'll establish much faster than my backyard did. We'll see how it likes the 20" of rain Harvey's supposed to bring me


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Another shot of the back


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks great man!! That JD looks awesome!! I'd like to get a greens mower but they are super expensive!!! Maybe one day...


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Good job. Your yard looks great.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> Yikes!


Ugh.... stay safe man.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I think you can turn your irrigation off for a couple of days.... Lol


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd take a snow shovel and throw it all in the neighbors yard lol &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Zoysia is a great turf grass. It loves water compared to Bermuda. Only small issue is that one. I have some and it's like carpet at 2.5" HOC. Kind of grass you want to take your shoes off and bare foot over it. Love it......

BTW, it comes from China (surprise). It LOVES water.
slomo


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You didn't tell us you were adding a pool to your back yard.

What's the condition of the water level? Going up or down?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

We were fortunate. It only got a little higher than that, and receded within 8 hrs. I spent today prepping it for the greens mower. It had mulch and pebbles in it from the high water. My neighbors really think I've lost my mind... I don't think they've ever seen anyone pulling a shop vac around their lawn like it's a carpet :lol:


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Here are some more Harvey shots. The new sod was loving the water


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow, that's crazy man!!! You guys got super lucky!!! Any more water and it would have really done some damage!!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

How's it doing with dormancy now?


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

We'll i got busy with other obsessions the last few months and the forum appears to have grown significantly... I've got hours of reading to do to see all of the new knowledge that's been shared. I wanted to document my Zorro updates. I started coming out of dormancy in Feb with some vicious fungi




I got that under control and now it looks awesome!







The sweet spot HOC for me has been 1". That's about as low as I can go without scalping, and i can get away with mowing twice a week.

I remember reading somewhere that zoysia grows slower than other grasses... I don't know how that can be true. This stuff looks like I didn't even mow the next day! I can't imagine trying to keep up if I went lower.

I have ambitions to try out my t-nex I got in the group buy, but I need to understand sprayers/nozzles better before I go for it. Also I want to try to knock out some bermuda and torpedo grass before PGR


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the update - been a while.  and looks great.

not all zoysias are the same but generally it doesnt grow as fast, either up or out. lot of zoysia gets planted in shaded lawns ...well, of course it doesn't grow as fast as bermuda (that is in more sun).

how's the area doing between you and your neighbor? (are they growing mondo grass...lol)


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Yeah I alpha'd my neighbors so hard they just gave up. I don't have a barrier and some of their bermuda/St. Augustine/torpedo grass starts to creep in, but it's manageable. The shady side strip is doing pretty well. It was much slower to green up and it's thinner but still impressive for such little sun. I'll post a pic of that tomorrow


----------

